# my new filtration set up......over kill much!



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

so it's been a long time since i did anything with my tank.between work and kid i just haven't had any fun time to my self.i lost some coral mainly the big lobo due to my last setup wasnt cutting the phosphate enough. so now with some of my parts for my 150 i made my 29 a super filter.lol now for the specs.

i know this is complete over kill so bear with me lol.with this set up i should be able to have anything coral wise maybe over stock if i want.

iwaki 55rlt return pump! 1500gph and a 18ft head hight.
e.t.s.s super skimmer ment for a 300 gallon tank lol.
hob over flow box with 2 1 inch drains meant for 1500ghp.
custom twin spray bars in tank one almost to the bottom one on top for water current threw the rock work.
aqua c 47 watt uv
1" piping all around except in tank.which is 1/2"
2 korala wave makers 240 gph
35 gallon plastic tub as sump with sock and bulk head.filled with chemi pure and roaphos aka silicate and phos remover.


not much for stock just 2 misbar moca clowns...and a cleaner shrimp 


pics


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats too bad about the lobo but you can't win em all. That is one burly pump for that system,does it have a check valve for back siphoning? Your right that with that much skimming and filter media you will have low nutrient environment for sure,plenty of flow I bet too. What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Thats too bad about the lobo but you can't win em all. That is one burly pump for that system,does it have a check valve for back siphoning? Your right that with that much skimming and filter media you will have low nutrient environment for sure,plenty of flow I bet too. What are you planning on putting in there?


no check valve but a hole to cut siphon at water line.works so im not complaining.key is i dont know what to put. but i want to be able to put what ever and not really care tank wise you know..if i have to dose then cool but i dont want to think i need more filtration or light or whatever.


----------

